# Jankto all'Atalanta. E' fatta.



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Come Perin, a noi sarebbe costato 20+ milioni


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



A 13 milioni l avrei preso. Peccato.


----------



## GP7 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Deduco di vivere all'estero da questa notizia.
Sono di Bergamo e se non sbaglio il buon Jakub disse di "voler provare un'esperienza all'estero".


----------



## de sica (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



ottimo acquisto per la dea


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Fortuna che aveva dichiarato di avere chiuso con l’Italia e di volere andare all’estero.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2018)

ci stanno rubando tutti gli obiettivi di mercato


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Mi stupisce che l'Udinese lo ceda per soli 13 milioni di euro. Non ci sarà anche qualche contro-partita tecnica (magari un giovane della Dea)?


----------



## Igor91 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Attualmente questa è la sua dimensione...
Do giovani prendibili c'è di meglio: io punterei sull'accoppiata Cebellos-Barella.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Pazzesco come ragionano i DS... per me è assurdo... all'Udinese hanno passato mesi da inferno con una gestione della squadra assurda, quasi un mese di ritiro, le prestazioni dei giocatori sono andate naturalmente sempre peggio, poi a picco... ma vanno giudicati per le qualità che hanno a prescindere, non per le prestazioni di qualche mese...

Una vera follia lasciare un giocatore simile all'Atalanta per due spiccioli in questo modo. Tra un anno ne varrà 40 dopo una stagione all'Atalanta con Gasperini e ci sarà la fila di mezza Europa, perchè Jankto è uno dei migliori prospetti di tutta la Serie A.

Sono pronto a scommetterci tranquillamente.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

Particolarmente morigerato il mercato interno quest'anno, uh...

Però se alla cassa si presentasse il Milan, si può star sicuri che farebbe la fine del turista giapponese a Venezia...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce che l'Udinese lo ceda per soli 13 milioni di euro. Non ci sarà anche qualche contro-partita tecnica (magari un giovane della Dea)?



L'Atalanta è semplicemente una delle migliori società d'Europa, fondata su capacità e conoscenze radicate e professionalità estrema a tutti i livelli. E' il fiore all'occhiello del calcio italiano e lo dimostra non solo lanciando giovani del settore giovanile senza sosta, ma anche facendo operazioni come questa, o quella dei vari Cristante...


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è semplicemente una delle migliori società d'Europa, fondata su capacità e conoscenze radicate e professionalità estrema a tutti i livelli. E' il fiore all'occhiello del calcio italiano e lo dimostra non solo lanciando giovani del settore giovanile senza sosta, ma anche facendo operazioni come questa, o quella dei vari Cristante...



Indubbiamente. Resto però perplesso riguardo al costo dell'operazione. L'Udinese non è solita svendere i propri giocatori e 13 milioni per Jankto mi sembrano pochi.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Giugno 2018)

Se ci sarà ancora Mirabelli tra un anno lo va a pagare 60 milioni


----------



## odasensei (22 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. Resto però perplesso riguardo al costo dell'operazione. L'Udinese non è solita svendere i propri giocatori e 13 milioni per Jankto mi sembrano pochi.



Dopo le dichiarazioni di Jankto il prezzo s'è abbassato notevolmente visto che il giocatore avrebbe fatto di tutto pur di lasciare l'Udinese.


----------



## sballotello (22 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A 13 milioni l avrei preso. Peccato.



a noi, avrebbero chiesto il doppio..


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportitalia e da Eurosport, l'Atalanta ha chiuso l'acquisto di Jankto dall'Udinese, che riceverà 13 milioni di euro per il cartellino del centrocampista.



Mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che manca però l'ok del giocatore


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. Resto però perplesso riguardo al costo dell'operazione. L'Udinese non è solita svendere i propri giocatori e 13 milioni per Jankto mi sembrano pochi.



L'Udinese è in una situazione scomoda e estrema, come scrivevo. Tanti giocatori hanno chiesto radicalmente la cessione dopo le vicissitudini della stagione scorsa, dunque i prezzi sono diciamo di favore...

13 milioni per Jankto sono una miseria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Come Perin, a noi sarebbe costato 20+ milioni



Probabile giro per portarlo in gobbo se necessario..
Ormai è tutto un clan


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce che l'Udinese lo ceda per soli 13 milioni di euro. Non ci sarà anche qualche contro-partita tecnica (magari un giovane della Dea)?



Quando ci sono Udinese, Atalanta,Sassuolo leggi sempre rube. Chissà che movimenti loschi ci son dietro.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'Udinese è in una situazione scomoda e estrema, come scrivevo. Tanti giocatori hanno chiesto radicalmente la cessione dopo le vicissitudini della stagione scorsa, dunque i prezzi sono diciamo di favore...
> 
> 13 milioni per Jankto sono una miseria.



Poi bisognerebbe andare a vedere varie clausole...magari hanno inserito percentuali future visto che si parla di Atalanta, club che quando c'è l'offerta giusta vende, vedi Conti, Kessie, Cristante su tutti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

13 mln per l'atalanta.
Per noi si parlava di 20-25.
Come sempre, c'è di mezzo madama Juve.
Che schifo.


----------



## James45 (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 13 mln per l'atalanta.
> Per noi si parlava di 20-25.
> Come sempre, c'è di mezzo madama Juve.
> Che schifo.



Tanto qui dentro faceva schifo a tutti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Tanto qui dentro faceva schifo a tutti.



A me, no


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 13 mln per l'atalanta.
> Per noi si parlava di 20-25.
> Come sempre, c'è di mezzo madama Juve.
> Che schifo.



Infatti...ma si sa da noi i soldi arrivano dai sotterranei.......


----------



## numero 3 (23 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabile giro per portarlo in gobbo se necessario..
> Ormai è tutto un clan



Quoto..questa è la solita storia..se vale va alla juve


----------

